# Visual Software Tool For Wrapping Coils



## Alex (31/7/14)

http://allaboute-cigarettes.proboards.com/thread/36393/software-coil-builder

RESISTANCE software FREEWARE






A cool software tool for coil building, just click on the flag for language choice.

download it here

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 6


----------



## Yiannaki (31/7/14)

That is epic!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (20/8/14)

A new online tool that works great

http://coiltoy.ermeso.com/

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5 | Thanks 2


----------



## TylerD (20/8/14)

Alex said:


> A new online tool that works great
> 
> http://coiltoy.ermeso.com/


That's a great little tool! Even spacing for between coils. Awesome!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chop007 (20/8/14)

Alex said:


> A new online tool that works great
> 
> http://coiltoy.ermeso.com/


Now that is brilliant, I just love the visualization. Man, the mobile version will be shweet. Thanks for this, epic. This will help many new coil builders, big time.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom (11/10/14)

Thanks for these 

This is the one I've been using...has some nice other tools too:
http://www.steam-engine.org/coil.asp
http://www.steam-engine.org/coil.asp

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst (13/10/17)

Just an updated link to the software

http://www.breakingvap.fr/wp-content/uploads/progz/LucBigjohn fait de la resistance.exe

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

